# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Stižemo i mi

## rozalija

Drage moje
Evo i nas sa potpomognute se laganice pomičemo i na kod Vas.
Naime nas dvoje već 3,5 godine pokušavamo dobiti malog bebača, ali se ne da. Iza sebe imamo par postupaka  (nećemo još odustati) ali smo odlučili pokušati  na polju posvojenja da dobijemo maloč bebača.
Za sada nismo poduzimali nikakve konkretne korake, osim da smo napisali molbu za posvojenje,koju ćemo ovih dana predati u nadležni centar u našem gradu. 
Za sada već znam (pošto sam se informirala ) da u Mostaru, gdje živim nema trenutno djece za posvajanje. Predat ćemo samo početne papire da nas registruju u nadležnom centru a  onda smo odlučili da idemo sa svojim zahtijevima prema dječjim domovima u Bosni - Bihaću, Bosanskoj Krupi, Cazinu, Sanskom Mostu i dr. gradovima Unsko-sanskog kantona, gdje ima vjerovatnoće da dobijemo djete.

To je to za sada, kako budemo dalje gurali javljavam se
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  sve curkice.

----------


## Zdenka2

Dobrodošla! Baš nas se nekako puno okupilo ovdje.   :Smile:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Dobrodosla!

----------


## Livija2

Dobro    došla    puno   sreće  :Heart:

----------


## sima

pridruzujem se,dobro dosla...  :Bye:

----------


## ZO

želim ti svu sreću draga na polju posvajanja kao i na MPO   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

i na ovom podforumu ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~zavibrat ću da što prije dođete do djeteta   :Love:   :Heart:  sretno

----------


## runi

Draga Roza, kako mi je drago što smo i ovdje skupa, joj baš lijepo, pa što ćemo mi kad nas krene, bit ćemo velike, velike obitelji jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ina33

Sretno  :Smile: !

----------


## Vlvl

Dobrodošla.   :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Dobrodošla, Rozalija!   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

Sretno Rozalija  :Love:

----------


## ici

Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Dobro nam došla i sretno   :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Drage moje evo da i ja javim da sam konačno dobila ženu iz nadležnog centra u mom gradu koja je zadužena za posvajanje djec (bila na bolovanju, pa se nismo mogli ranije čuti).
Lijepo smo se popričale, rekla mi da predam molbu za početak a onda slijedi nastavak. Prvo razgovor sa psihologom i ja i MM a nakon toga će se odrediti datum kada će doći u posjetu kod nas socijalni radnik.

Ja sam molbu već pripremila i u ponedjeljak idem putem centra, da naša priča konačno otpočne. A da odmah na početku mi je rekla da u mom gradu nema djece za posvajanje, ali da nakon obrade mogu otpočeti slati molbe u druge centre na području BiH i da nam je puno veća šansa da djete dobijemo po domovima koji se nalaze u Bosni.

----------


## sima

nek vam obrada sto krace traje i sto prije jednog bebaca u vas zivot zelim  :Kiss:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## mala Ina

Ma gle ti nju ! Bravo draga !  :D

----------


## runi

Ajde, ajde, baš mi dragooooooooooooo!!!!!!!

----------


## ina33

Sretno, slično je i u Hrv., molba se šalje svima ~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## rozalija

Predala sam jutros molbu u nadležni centar. Gospođa iz centra mi je rekla da odmah mogu slati istu zamolbu u centre na području FBiH i da ako se neki centar javi da ima djete za posvajanje tek tada oni rade našu obradu i sve bude u kratkom periodu gotovo za 7 dana.

Malo ipak čudna procedura ali šta je tu je................

Uglavnom rekla je da budemo uporni na na kraju ipak upornost pobijedi.  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## magda_

mnooogo srece zelim!!!
ako sta mogu pomoci, tu sam ... frisko posvojena BH mama  :Smile:

----------


## rozalija

Draga magda čitala sam tvoju priču o posvajanju djeteta iz BiH.
Napravit ću spisak pitanja i poslati ti na pp, da mi spremiš najvažnije informacije odakle početi u kojim centrima je najbolje da pošaljem zamolbu.
Javim se
Sorry ako bude malo više pitanja, ali ti ćeš me draga sigurno razumijeti.
Puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za tebe i malu mrvicu.

----------


## Romeo&Julija

Puno ti sreće želim............  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## teuta

Dobro došla i sretno   :Heart:

----------


## uporna

*rozalija* želim vam sreću i da čim prije dođete do bebaća.  :Love:

----------


## vikki

Sretno, *rozalija*!

 :Heart:

----------


## dani39

SRETNO,*rozalija*  :Love:

----------


## runi

Samo naprijed Roza!!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Drage moje
Evo da se javim malčice sa novijim vjestima.
Ovaj tjedan sam bila malo aktivnija, uzela sam telfon u ruke i počela zivkati centre u kojima smo predali molbe. Neki su me otpilili odmah s riječima nema djece i neznam koliko ćemo Vam moći izaći u susret, dok su u par centara bili jako ljubazni sa mnom. Posebno ističem centar za socijalni rad u Bugojnu, gdje je jedna gospođa bila jako fina prema meni, pričali smo na telefon punih pola sata i sve detalje mi je objasnila,ja sam isto njoj postavila bezbroj pitanja a ona je na sve strpljivo odgovorila.Također gospođa iz centra za socijalni rad u Zenici je bila super prema meni, imala sam osijećaj da sam osvojila njene simpatije, pričale smo kao da se poznajemo već dugo, rekla mi je da ćemo dobiti + zašto sam nazvala na telefon i da ubuduće idalje zovem i informiram se da mi to može biti veoma korisno.
To je to za sada, sada ću napraviti malo predaha a onda za 15-20 dana ponovna akcija novo zivkanje na telefon centara. Šta je tu je.......... nadam se da će moja upornost biti nagrađena.
Puno  :D  :D  :D  za Vas sve i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da što prije dođete do svojih   :Saint:  .

----------


## rozalija

Pogrešan smajlić mislila sam puno   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   za sve Vas.

----------


## Mariela

Sretno.

 :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Nadam se da ćeš uskoro dobiti dobru vijest.

----------


## vikki

*rozalija*, iskreno se nadam da će vam se upornost što prije isplatiti, da ćete dobiti lijepu vijest i da vas neće obeshrabriti čekanje i spora administracija.   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  

 :Heart:

----------


## magda_

Puno srece zelim, da sto prije zagrlite svoje malo sunce  :Kiss:

----------


## Ordep

želim ti svu sreću draga i da šta prije dođeš do svog  :Saint:   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## wewa

sretno, draga!   :Kiss:

----------


## rozalija

Ja sam danas bila malo aktivnija uzela telefon u ruke i zvala centre. 
Većina ih je ponovila da nemaju djece, da će zadržati naše papire jer nikada se ne zna.
U ovom jednom centru na kraju razgovora  mi je gospođa postavila jedno pitanje a to je da li bi mi pristali usvojiti djete čija je majka duševni bolesnik. Hej cure ja sam ostala paf, nisam znala šta da kažem i na kraju sam ipak rekla možda ako taj duševni poremećaj nije uzrokovan genetikom a s druge streane i da bih morala razgovarati sa svojim mužem da vidim kako on razmišlja.
Imala sam osijećaj da već imaju jedno malo stvorenje za posvajanje koje je sada trenutno u takvoj situaciji.

Joj baš teška dilema...................................???????

----------


## vikki

*rozalija*  :Love:   Mislim da su vam dužni dati više informacija osim šture činjenice da je djetetova majka duševni bolesnik i, naravno, vremena da o tome razmislite i odlučite.

 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

> *rozalija*   Mislim da su vam dužni dati više informacija osim šture činjenice da je djetetova majka duševni bolesnik i, naravno, vremena da o tome razmislite i odlučite.


Nastavno na ovaj komentar - nisu sve duševne bolesti prenosive, a rijetko koja je prenosiva 1x1.... Možda da nazoveš i da pitaš o kakvoj se bolesti radi, ako smiju o tome pričati...

----------


## Zdenka2

Na to pitanje se ne može samo tako odgovoriti - prije nego donesete odluku tražite da vas upute u sve činjenice.

----------


## rozalija

Cure danas sam kontaktirala sa jednim centrom (koji je tako blizu nas, nihe mi palo na pamet da tamo spremim molbu) i zamislite gospođa mi je rekla da spremim molbu da imaju dvoje dječice za posvajanje. Iz jednog izvora sam saznala da je riječ o jednoj maloj šestomjesečnoj djevojčici, samo su još malo ostavili vremena majci da konačno potvrdi svoju odluku.
Gospođa mi je rekla da odmah spremim mlobu na fax. Joj tako se nadam da će nas pozvati. Držite mi fige.......................plizzzz

----------


## Mariela

Rozalija vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :Heart:    :D

----------


## čokolada

:Love:   nadam se odbrim vijestima!

----------


## ina33

Vibram ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:  !

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Vibram, vibram, vibram, vibram, vibram, vibram (neznam staviti valovite crte  :Grin:  )

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Držim fige!

----------


## wonderwoman

Drzim fige na rukama i nogama ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## nini

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dobre vijesti!

----------


## jelenkić

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ vibraaaammm!!!

----------


## sima

ajme pridruzujem se vibrama...da budu uspjesne! :D

----------


## Lili75

Draga *Rozalija*,

držim ti fige do nebaaaa i šaljem puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Imaš veliki pozdrav od Konjičanke iz  Zagreba, prije nisam skužila da si iz Mostara mada piše na tvojoj lokaciji.

----------


## Dodirko

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za   :Saint:

----------


## rozalija

Cure ja sam danas opet zvala u onaj centar koji ima dvoje dječice za posvajanje. Javila mi se jedna ljubazna gospođa, koja je rekla da je naša molba stigla, da je ok.Također rekla mi je da je u istom tjednu stiglo još četri molbe upućene za njihov centar. Po pitanju dječice rekla je da je da su oni poslali poziv za nekoliko parova i da zajedno u suradnji da direktoricom koja je sada na par dana odstuna mora vidjeti hoće li kontaktirati i ostale parove među kojima smo i mi da im se javi za dječicu. također je napomenula da se ovi parovi koji su trenutno pozvani izjasnili po pitanju dječice. Curica mala ima 3 mjeseca a drugo djete je mali dječak koji se nalazi u Sarajevu i nažalost rekla mi je da je dječak bolestan.

Ja sam je iz dubine duše svoje zamolila da ako postoji šansa da i nas nekako ubace u izbor, na što mi je ona odgovorila da će vidjeti sa direktoricom kada se vrati a usput će joj napomenuti da smo zvali i da će nas pohvaliti. Rekla sam joj da smo jakoooooooooooooooooo zainteresirani za tu djevojčicu, pa ako postoji ikakva šansa da nas bar pozovu na razgovor. 

Kada sam spustila slušalicu, počela sam plakati a znate zašto. Kroz glavu mi je prošao taj mali bolesni dječak i mja reakcija na njene riječi, da mi bi volili tu zdravu djevojčicu. Joj.............. užasno, ali drage moje jednostavno ne znam bi li imala snagu za taj križ kroz život a s druge strane pitanje Bože možda su ga svi parovi koji su pozvani odbili, pa neće valjda ostati sam. 
Joj cure grozno se osijećam, cijeli dan samo o tome mislim.

----------


## Vlvl

Rozalija   :Love:  
To iskustvo "mislim na njega" imali smo i mi za nekoliko djece za koje smo saznali u centrima. Za jednog dječaka mi se činilo da mu očajnički treba pomoć, ali smo osjećali da bi dovođenje njega u obitelj bilo previše za sve nas.
Posvojitelji "na čekanju" moraju najozbiljnije procijeniti svoje mogućnosti ako se radi o posvajanju djeteta s bilo kakvim otegotnim okolnostima. 
Zato polako, daj si vremena da se stvari slegnu. 
Ako vas pozovu na razgovor za djevojčicu - super. Ako vas ponovo pitaju za dječaka - iskoristi priliku da se saznaš što više možeš o njegovom stanju, pa prouči što to znači u mogućnostima razvoja, svakodnevnom životu, terapijama... Možda ćeš nakon nekog vremena lakše reći bilo da bilo ne, ako ćeš raspolagati s više informacija.

----------


## vikki

*rozalija*  :Love:

----------


## Korina

Sretno   :Kiss:

----------


## runi

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Love:  , ima li novosti?

----------


## rozalija

> , ima li novosti?


Cure ima jedna novost. Cijeli ovaj tjedan sam bila na službenom putu u nekim obilascima po nekavim sastancima, na kojima sam morala isključiti mobitel. Jučer nakon završenog sastanka uključim ja mobitel i vidim jedan nepoznat broj i kontam haj zovnut ću da vidim koje je zvao. na telefon se javi jedna gospođa koja kaže dobar dan ja sam Vas zvala iz centra za socijalni rad , da vas obavijestim da smo razmatrali vaš zahtijev i da ste prošli prvi krug, da ispunjavate sve uvijete. Drugi korak koji maorate završiti je u nadležnom centru u vašem gradu a onda slijedi treći korak razgovori s nima i još neke zdravstvene nalaze koje trebate priložiti da bi vaša obrada bila konačna.

Nije mi rekla da ima djece sada trenutno, već da moramo proći kompletnu obradu.
Sljedeći tjedan idem vidjeti sa nadležnim centrom da odradi sve potrebno i šaljem dokumentaciju gospođi.

Joj kako sam uzbuđena bila, ipak se nešto pokrenulo.

_čokolada editirala ime centra za socijalni rad_

----------


## maja8

Rozalija draga tako mi je drago zbog vas i držim vam fige da ostvarite svoj cilj!  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## čokolada

:Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Roza  :Love:

----------


## vikki

Sretno dalje, *rozalija*!    :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Drage moje
Danas sam kontaktirala sa gospođom iz centra. Nabrojala mi je brdo papira koje trebamo povaditi i spremiti u njihov centar. U razgovoru s njom sam detaljnije pitala da li sada imaju dječice za posvajanje i ona mi je rekla naravno zbog toga smo Vas zvali.

CURE mi mo izabrani da se borimo za jedno djete.
Sutra polagano krećem sa vađenjem papira, da ih što prije spremim.
Držite mi fige

_čokolada editirala post zbog spominjanja detalja o djeci_

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Pa to su prekrasne vijesti, sretno Rozalija   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno!

----------


## ina33

Sretno !

----------


## jelenkić

Sretno!

----------


## Ordep

draga rozalija nadam se da ćeš šta prije držati "svoje"djete u rukama.   :Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ententini

navijam za vas!!!!!!!!!!! :D

----------


## vikki

Odlične vijesti, *rozalija*!

Sretno!

 :Heart:

----------


## wewa

woooooooow, sva sam se najezila! Rozice, draga, pa ti si mama za koji dan!  :D  :D   :Heart:   :D  :D

----------


## Pinky

ajme draga moja od sveg srca ti zelim da ti se zelja ispuni a i da tvoja bebica dobije brata ili seku dogodine   :Kiss:   :Heart:  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Sretno draga i nadam se da ćete svoje zlato što prije držati u naručju  :Heart:

----------


## rozalija

Cure moje drage hvala Vam na lijepim riječima, ali još ima puno toga da se završi da vidimo hoćemo li nas dvoje postati roditelji. Gospođa iz Centra je rekla da jesmo u izboru ali da ipak moramo imati malu dozu rezerve, nikada se ne zna ko ga će stručni tim odabrati.

U svakom slučaju idemo dalje, biti će nešto od nas.
Hvala vam drage moje. Sve vas volim.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Lambi

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za vaše djetešce  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

:Love:

----------


## nikka

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## maja8

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da izaberu baš vas :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

*rozalija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## marti_sk

*rozalija* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno

----------


## ZO

sretno iz petnih žila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Sretno!!!  :D   :Love:

----------


## vikki

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   :Heart:

----------


## sima

samo naprijed!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## amyx

sretno draga   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## nini

*rozalija*,za lijepe vijesti~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## runi

sretnooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Arkana10

Tek sam sad procitala, sretno Rozalija  :Love:

----------


## rozalija

Cure evo mene malčice da se javim.
Ja sam sada još trenutno u fazi skupljanja papirologije (mrzim ovu glupu administraciju u ovoj glupoj državi). Uspijela sam izvaditi dosta papira koje je centar tražio. Jedini problem je obrada psiloga u domu zdravlja, koji nas je naručio tek 12.06. a s tim u vezi i vađenje lječničkog uvjerenja koje se ne može doboti bez te obrade. 
A s druge strane kod MM se nešto iskompliciralo po pitanju zdravlja, pa on neće moći ići sa mnom na tu obradu pa me još to sada dodatno muči, jer zbog toga njegova obrada će biti malo kasnije.

Baš nas je krenulo, nikako sreće, ni u MPO, a sada još i ovo.
Stalno sam napeta zbog svega i jednostavno sam loša.

----------


## rozalija

Cure evo mene malčice da se javim.
Ja sam sada još trenutno u fazi skupljanja papirologije (mrzim ovu glupu administraciju u ovoj glupoj državi). Uspijela sam izvaditi dosta papira koje je centar tražio. Jedini problem je obrada psiloga u domu zdravlja, koji nas je naručio tek 12.06. a s tim u vezi i vađenje lječničkog uvjerenja koje se ne može doboti bez te obrade. 
A s druge strane kod MM se nešto iskompliciralo po pitanju zdravlja, pa on neće moći ići sa mnom na tu obradu pa me još to sada dodatno muči, jer zbog toga njegova obrada će biti malo kasnije.

Baš nas je krenulo, nikako sreće, ni u MPO, a sada još i ovo.
Stalno sam napeta zbog svega i jednostavno sam loša.

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Roza, saljem jedan   :Love:  !

----------


## sretna35

*Rozalija* samo strpljivo, ako je to vaša priča sigurno će va čekati u CZSS-u
sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Samo strpljenja, da, i normalno je da se čovjek katkad loše osjeća i da ima dana kada ne ide sve po planu. Vjerujem da ćete relativno brzo proći sve procedure i da   :Saint:   samo što nije s vama. 
Sretno, *rozalija* i dalje!!! 
 :Heart:

----------


## mala Ina

:Bye:   :Bye:   :Bye:   :Love:  
pusa od mene i mojih musketira

----------


## rozalija

Cure evo i mene da se malo javim. Jučer smo bili na razgovoru centru koji ima dječicu za posvajanje, Uglavnom razgovor je bio ok, neka pitanja za koje jednostavno u tom trenutku ni čovjek sam ne bi znao da odgovori ali uglavnom bilo je dobro. Jučer su pored nas na razgovoru bila još tri para a koliko ih tačno ima neznam.

Uglavnom mislim da smo mi već unaprijed dobili jedan veliki "KROMPIR" i da u svemu nećemo biti izabrani. U jednom dijelu razgovora jedna od članova tima (možda najvažnija) je rekla eto neka vam ovaj razgovor bude primjer kako sve izgleda ukoliko vas pozovu eventualno iz nekog drugog centa i "šlag na kraju" pitanje kada ste predali papire za posvajanje a mi kažemo u 2 mjesecu ove godine a ona će na to je relativno kratak period ima ih koji čekaju duže. Uglavnom sa ove dvije rečenice je rekla sve, odmah nam je bilo jasno kakve su nam šanse definitivno NIKAKVE. Tužna sam ali šta je tu je sada ostaje priprema za postupak u Mariboru i nada da će bebač ipak doći u našu obitelj.

----------


## runi

Naravno da će beba doći, na ovaj ili onaj način, najbolje bi bilo na oba.

A za razgovor, ne znam što bih ti rekla :/

----------


## amyx

Bit će draga, bit će...barem smo mi sa potpomognute poznate po strpljenju i upornosti pa znam da te dvije osobine ni tebi ne manjkaju   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## vikki

Nemoj da te obeshrabri razgovor, mislim da su oni prema svima suzdržani u ohrabrivanju i ne daju pomisliti da će to baš lako ići.
Sretno, i za MB i u daljnjoj proceduri posvajanja!
 :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ria68

Dobar dan. Nova sam, prvi put se javljam iako vas odavno pratim, znači ako šta uprskam - drugi put će biti bolje  :Embarassed:  
Uglavnom ja i MM se jaaaako dugo borimo sa MPO, a već smo predali papire i za posvajanje tako da se nadam i maloj pomoći od vas.
Pozzz i sretno svima nama

----------


## rozalija

CURE NISMO PROŠLI DOBILI SMO ODBIJENICU OD CENTRA. TUŽNA SAM.
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## vikki

*rozalija*  :Love:   Ne sumnjam da će biti još prilike, samo optimizma.

 :Heart:

----------


## Shanti

Rozalija, glavu gore!   :Love:  
Nije prošlo pola godine od kako ste se odlučili krenuti po svoje dijete i ovim putem, a već ste ovako ozbiljno bili u igri... Mogu samo zamišljati koliko ste razočarani, ali optimizam budi i to kako se brzo to sve skupa počelo odvijati kod vas. Znam da nije utjeha, da su ogromne emocije u igri, ali... bit će. Samo treba ustrajati...   :Love:

----------


## ria68

Rozalija,
žao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:  , drugi put će biti sigurno.
Hvala ti na pp  :Love:

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Žao mi je   :Love:  . Uži izbor je okrutan, ali sve je to dio našeg puta i treba izdržati. Da se što prije oporavite i krenete dalje!!

----------


## mala Ina

Drži se draga ! Glavu gore, naoružaj se strpljenjem i hrabro dalje   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Rozalija, drži se.   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

To su teški trenuci, ali treba se dignuti i ići dalje. Doći će i tvoj trenutak.   :Love:

----------


## runi

Rozalija  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

> Drži se draga ! Glavu gore, naoružaj se strpljenjem i hrabro dalje


  :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

:Love:

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## čokolada

> Drži se draga ! Glavu gore, naoružaj se strpljenjem i hrabro dalje


X 
sretno!   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Sretno   :Heart: !

----------


## rozalija

Drage moje mengač je stigao jučer i danas mi je sestra Jasna javila da se ne brinem za miom i da u ponedjeljak krećem sa stimulacijom sa po 4 ampule menopura dnevno i prvi UZV je 09.02. pomjeren sa 08.02. jer je tada neki praznik u Sloveniji pa se neće raditi. Uglavnom laganini ide i moj postupak u Mariboru ulazi u završnu fazu.

A da kako se sa mnom i sa mojim dragim život igra to je nevjerovatno. Danas je na našu kućnu adresu stiglo pismo da li smo voljni da posvojimo jednu malu curicu od godinu i 3 mjeseca koja se nalazi u jednom domu za nezbrinutu djecu i da im se javimo ukoliko želimo. Pa zamislite samo to, sada u trenutcima kada smo u postupku dolazi to pismo. Javit ćemo im se i reći ćemo da smo spremni na taj korak ukoliko nas budu voljni malo sačekati ipak sada u ovim trenutcima previše je to za nas. A srce žudi za tom malom mrvicom, cijeli dan samo o tome razmišljam. Zar to nije ironija sudbine cure moje drage. A joj............ neznam šta da kažem.

----------


## Zorica

Pokusajte se nekako organizirati, ako zaista zelite tu bebacicu....jako mi je tuzno da vas ceka u tamo nekom domu za nezbrinutu decu. Pusa i nadam se da cete doneti najbolju odluku i za bebu i za vas.

----------


## čokolada

Blackfairy, tvoj post je obrisan zbog vrijeđanja Rozalije. Ako želiš možeš otvoriti novi topic na temu Paralelni postupci - posvojenje i potpomognuta oplodnja, na kojem možemo KULTURNO diskutirati.

----------


## ivanas

Ja bi se na tvom mjestu spremila brzinom munje i otisla po tu djevojcicu, postupak moze i ne mora uspjeti, a tu je djete,stvarno i zivo,  a ako postupak uspije, onda dupla sreca, uglavnom sto god odlucite, sretno

----------


## eva71

Zelim ti puno uspjeha na tvom putu koji nije bez nedoumica, no koji ce te, nadam se uskoro, dovesti do zeljenog djeteta.

----------


## mare41

Rozi~~~~~~ :Heart:

----------

